# Question about setting my PDA to the internet



## OPC'n (May 11, 2009)

So I'm trying to set up my PDA to connect to the internet via my computer. It said that it was successful but when I try to connect it fails saying that I might have a bad cable or faulty modem. Well, I don't think I do. My internet sharing and bluetooth sharing are both on. So what else could be wrong?


----------



## OPC'n (May 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## gene_mingo (May 11, 2009)

what model PDA? What computer OS?


----------



## OPC'n (May 11, 2009)

PDA= Tungsten E2
Mac OS X version 10.5.5


----------



## gene_mingo (May 11, 2009)

Are you sure it works just off the computer?



> When you pair your Palm device with a compatible Bluetooth phone, you can:
> 
> * Send and receive SMS (text) messages
> * Send and receive email
> ...



looks like you might need a blue tooth phone for web browsing.


----------



## OPC'n (May 11, 2009)

It gives me options: I can do it off my phone or my computer or a LAN.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 11, 2009)

trying to eliminate all possibilities.

Does your MAC have blue tooth/ what model is it?

-----Added 5/11/2009 at 11:52:07 EST-----

with the mac you might have to pair the PDA to the mac and this is done on the mac side


----------



## OPC'n (May 11, 2009)

Yes it does but I can't find the model...just says Bluetooth under hardward and it says it's on.

-----Added 5/11/2009 at 11:53:06 EST-----



gene_mingo said:


> -----Added 5/11/2009 at 11:52:07 EST-----
> 
> with the mac you might have to pair the PDA to the mac and this is done on the mac side



Huh?


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

open system preferences and select network. You should have some option to pick on the left side of the preference pane. Select bluetooth, then towards the middle of the pane you will see the option to set up a bluetooth device. Once you select that option a the pane will change and now you should have an option to "set up new device" in the center of the pane. select set up new device and this will start the bluetooth setup assistant. Just follow the on screen instructions from there.


let me know if that fixes the problem.


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

This is what it looks like


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

sorry for the delay in my reply. Had to be at work at 5am this morning and just got home about 30 mins ago.

Did you install the hotsync software that came with your palm PDA?


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

That's ok I'm just appreciate you taking the time to help me! Yes I guess I did cuz I sync my contact list on my computer to my PDA.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> That's ok I'm just appreciate you taking the time to help me! Yes I guess I did cuz I sync my contact list on my computer to my PDA.



ok. looks like you have the PDA paired with your mac. Now lets see if we can get them to talk.

1) on your PDA goto favorites and select bluetooth. Make sure bluetooth is selected as on.

2) verify that you PDA is actually named "sjonee" in the device name field.

3)select the discoverable pick list and select your mac, if it sees it at this point.

let me know if that works


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

Bluetooth: on

Device Name: sjonee
Discoverable: No (so I turned it to Yes)

----------------------------------------------
Network sarah jones' Mac
service: connect (this is a button to push to connect)


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

did it connect?


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

nope


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

ok. still have more to try. haha.

1) on your pda goto applications and select preferences.

2)from the communications preference select connection.

3)select new

4)create a name for the connection

5)select the connect to list and select pc

6)select the via list and select bluetooth

7)select the device box

8)select your mac, if your mac doesn't appear in the list then select find more.

9) select ok

Hopefully this works, otherwise i am out of ideas.


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

4)create a name for the connection

Doesn't give me this option


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

after you select new at the top of the screen there isn't -

*NAME*___________________________


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

yeah it says: Name: Custom


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

can you tap it and change it?


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

yes what should I call it?


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

if you can't, then i think custom should work just as good as any.

-----Added 5/12/2009 at 11:36:32 EST-----

call it bt to mac


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

ok done but I dont' understand #5


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

under the name____________
you should see
*Connect to*:
and a drop down list next to it. in the drop down list select "PC"


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

I have:
PalmModem
Cradle/Cable
IR to a PC/Handheld
BT to Universal Drive
IR to Universal Drive
Ser to Universal Driv
Infrared to GSM Phone
Serial To GSM Phone
sarah jones' macbook
Bt to mac


----------



## gene_mingo (May 12, 2009)

select Bt to mac and select edit. You hit the ok before finishing the setup

then under "name" you will see the "connect to" drop down list, select pc.

under the "connect to" you will see a "Via:" drop down list, select bluetooth.

under the "via" you will see "Device:" tap to find. it should now list your mac( if it doesn't then select "find more")

after you select your mac then tap the ok at the bottom


----------



## OPC'n (May 13, 2009)

ok, did all of that and it still says that I have a bad cable or faulty modem.  You don't have to keep helping me though. I know you have better things to do with your time!

-----Added 5/13/2009 at 12:03:45 EST-----

Thanks for all of your help!!!


----------



## gene_mingo (May 13, 2009)

ok just a couple of question,

do you have a remote for yor macbook. the new ones come with them. if you do, does it work to launch frontrow?

have you ever used the bluetooth on your PDA before?

I have to go to bed now. another long day tomorrow, but I will try and get back to you in the evening time tomorrow.


----------



## OPC'n (May 13, 2009)

This macbook is only a few months old but it didn't come with a remote...you mean a handheld thing-a-ding right? lol

No, I've never used the bluetooth on my PDA before

I did just now try to set up the Bluetooth hotsync and my computer said that the PDA didn't have configurable service and it says that it could be that the service has not been enabled or that the device might not have any services that need to be configured with the computer.


----------

